# your favorite 2010/2011 sony hdtv



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

30 year sony tv owner. in fact our 1980 rosewood cabinet 19" stereo trinitron is still in daily use in our bedroom. it has never required service.

so, pretending you could have a new sony at no cost which 2010 or 2011 would you want or recommend? lddude:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd probably take the Sony VPL-VWPRO1. If I chose one of their LED sets I would probably pick one of the backlit versions.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

mechman said:


> I'd probably take the Sony VPL-VWPRO1. If I chose one of their LED sets I would probably pick one of the backlit versions.


I would really like a projector but do not have te resources to build a theater room. I have a near perfect large empty bedroom. What a shame.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

You don't need to build a HT room to use a projector. Now, if you have a room with a huge bay window, then that might be a problem, but for the most part, they are not limited to custom rooms only.

You really just need the wall space and mounting/throw distance. A regular room will work. Some light treatments might be needed if you want to do a lot of day time viewing.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Generic said:


> You don't need to build a HT room to use a projector. Now, if you have a room with a huge bay window, then that might be a problem, but for the most part, they are not limited to custom rooms only.
> 
> You really just need the wall space and mounting/throw distance. A regular room will work. Some light treatments might be needed if you want to do a lot of day time viewing.


Thanks for that information.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My thoughts: Money no object? I had a $3200 Sony HDTV and I have a $699 Sony HDTV. PQ is fantastic on both of them. With a little tweaking on my Sony KDL-S5100's settings the PQ is great. I really see no need to spend a bunch on a new tv. :spend: There is not a $2500 difference.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I have to say after installing quite a few and calibrating the 2010 series, I would go with the HX929 when it comes out, full back lighting, better contrast and the video processor is better. Next would be the EX729 as they have all the features except its edge lit and 3D ready.


----------

